
Ask HN: Why doesn't Y Combinator have a SSL certificate? - katrik14
With google deciding to go all out on websites without the SSL certificate, why is YC still behind?<p>I am sort of amused by Neil Patel&#x27;s claim of no importance of a SSL certificate. Help?
======
tlb
Both [https://www.ycombinator.com/](https://www.ycombinator.com/) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) have valid SSL
certs. What domain are you referring to?

EDIT: Hmmm, [https://ycombinator.com/](https://ycombinator.com/) redirects to
[http://www.ycombinator.com/](http://www.ycombinator.com/), which is lame.

~~~
katrik14
I was thinking the same. Thanks :)

